# iCal, Google calendar et iPod synchronisation



## OncleBen31 (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai eut un beau Nano pour Noël et ca fait vraiment plaisir . J'apprécie beaucoup la possibilité de synchroniser le calendrier et le carnet d'adresse sur mon iPod. Cependant, je gère mes rendez-vous avec Gcal (le calendrier Google) et mon objectif est de synchroniser les calendrier Gcal sur mon iPod.

Voilà ou j'en suis. J'ai créer des abonnements  dans iCal pour importer mes calendrier Google. Lorsque je synchronise mon iPod les calendriers sont biens importés. Cependant, les calendriers ne sont pas mis à jour dans iCal, je suis obligé de le faire à la main en cliquant dans un des menus de iCal sur "recharger tous les calendrier". 

Je voudrais automatiser cette étape : je pense que AppleScript est la meilleur solution mais je n'ai pas réussit à faire cette automatisation. 

D'autre part je voulais savoir s'il était possible de lancer un script avant chaque synchronisation par iTunes. Je n'y croit pas vraiment donc je prévois d'ajouter une tache répétitive dans iCal pour lancer le script une fois par jour.

Pouvez vous m'aider ? Ou avez vous des conseils pour y arriver.

Oncleben


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

synchro ical et calendriers google 
vieux sujet et  tache assez casse bonbon
( une recherche t'aidera &#224; trouver des pistes bidouilles sur le forum)

espoir 
Il y a en beta priv&#233;e un developpeur( spanning)  qui va sortir un truc qui apparement d'apr&#232;s certains blogs  sera  une merveille de synchro crois&#233;e( payante)

video allechante
http://blog.spanningsync.com/2006/10/a_quick_video_d.html

en attendant tu as aussi ce projet
http://jinsync.com/


----------



## OncleBen31 (16 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> synchro ical et calendriers google
> vieux sujet et  tache assez casse bonbon
> ( une recherche t'aidera à trouver des pistes bidouilles sur le forum)



Le problème n'est pas de trouver un moyen de synchroniser de façon bidirectionnelle iCal et GCal (ce que permet spanning avec un abonnement ), Le sens GCal -> iCal me suffit pour le moment. 
La solution étant de s'abonner à des calendrier en ligne dans iCal je veux surtout rafraichir les calendrier dans iCal de façon automatique avant de faire une synchronisation de mon iPod.

Est-ce que je suis plus claire la ?


----------



## jade05 (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis sous Panther 10.3.9, j'ai un compte Gmail et un téléphone SE le W810i et je synchronise sans problème l'agenda Google dans iCal.
Dans un iCal, j'ai crée un calendrier du nom de mon calendrier Google, dans Google Calendar, j'ai fait un copier de l'adresse ical (dans gestion des agendas) et coller dans ical 
dans Calendrier, s'abonner et ai lancer dans ical Actualiser.
Maintenant, il me suffit de lancer Actualiser pour récupérer l'agenda Google.
Je synchronise l'agenda de mon tél portable par isync.
Je précise que toutes les modifs je les fait sur Google calendar.
J'espère t'avoir donné quelques pistes et reste bien sûr à ta disposition pour être plus précise si nécessaire


----------



## OncleBen31 (18 Janvier 2007)

jade05 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans un iCal, j'ai crée un calendrier du nom de mon calendrier Google, dans Google Calendar, j'ai fait un copier de l'adresse ical (dans gestion des agendas) et coller dans ical
> dans Calendrier, s'abonner et ai lancer dans ical Actualiser.
> Maintenant, il me suffit de lancer Actualiser pour récupérer l'agenda Google.
> ...



Merci, mais j'avais ddéjà trouvé ca. Mais tu ne répond pas vraiment a ma question. 
*CE QUE JE VEUX C'EST AUTOMATISER "L'OUVERTURE D'ICAL ET LE CLIC SUR ACTUALISER*.
En effet me servant de Google pour actualiser mon calendrier et iTunes pour le synchroniser avec mon iPod je trouve embetant d'ouvir iCal juste pour cliquer sur actualiser et le refermer


----------



## azteny (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'utilise iBeezz (payant) pour ouvrir automatiquement iCal et le refermer, ce qui actualise mon calendrier iCal avec mon calendrier Google Calendar / Google Agenda. (Soit dit en passant, je ne supporte pas les sites qui n'affichent pas clairement le prix de leur software).

Mais ça doit être faisable avec des outils gratuits en combinant un Apple Script avec Cronnix, par exemple. Cronnix permet de lancer une application ou un script à une date/heure donnée.

L'avantage d'iBeezz, c'est qu'il peut "allumer" le Mac avant l'opération et l'éteindre après si nécessaire.


----------



## Zaglob's (1 Janvier 2008)

Sinon, pour contourner le problème :

Préférences Systèmes>Comptes>Ouverture (tu choisis iCal à lancer dès l'ouverture de session - caché si tu veux). Ainsi tu n'as pas à "cliquer dessus" et pourtant il est à jour.

En outre je ne pense pas que iCal soit très gourmant.


----------



## Tatooland (8 Janvier 2008)

Au lieu de créer un autre sujet et de pourrir votre super forum j'ai décidé de poster mon problème dans le meme sujet :
En fait y'a un truc qui m'énerve m'irrite me stresse ...enfin tout quoi ...je vous explique lorsque j'ouvre iCal je créer un nouvelle tache mais on dirais que les taches sont bloquées à 19h !! c'est énorme !!! sur le coté gauche de iCAL au lieu qu'il y ai marqué les heures (du style 8:00 9:00 10:00) y'a marqué des "sam." et un "midi" ça me soule trop franchement parce que quand je déplace une tache elle reste toujours en 19h et 19h45 mais pas plus !!! j'y ai passé toute la soirée !!
Ca m'a vraiment décu parce que si j'ai switché c'est pour pas avoir de petits bug irritants comme celui-ci !!
Enfin si vous pouviez m'aider pour iCal sa serai simpa merci !!!
Aussi on m'a passé des liens internet pour trouver ma réponse...c'est simpa mais bon si je poste c'est pour qu'on m'aide a trouver une solution pas pour qu'on me balance à la figure des lien internet du style "tiens prend ça, casse toi et arrete de nous casser les pieds" !!! En plus je suis deja aller voir les tutoriels vidéo et mon problème doit etre tellement débille que c'est meme pas expliqué!!! donc voila je compte sur vous et je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance !!
MERCI !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

ca n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la synchro
c'est encore une fois off topic ( comme sur l'autre sujet )
mais bon  un poil moins 

tu ne donnes aucun renseigneent concret sur ton envionnement
et on ne sait pas si tu as pris les mesures classiques

allez hop le copier coller

te concernant voir d'abord les parties en couleur

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement de la combo update de l'OS
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe toutes les mises à jour, permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
il n'y a pas encore de combo Leopard , mais ca viendra

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer  les fichiers  plist de l'appli dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur  et les caches de l'appli dans la session,
relancer

selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données
(concernant ical rien à toucher c'est préservé)

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Tatooland (8 Janvier 2008)

J'ai fait tout ce qui était dit et j'ai bien prit soin de mon mac ...tout vas bien ...mais le problème d'Ical subsiste toujours... pour vous aider a le résoudre (et je vous en *remercie énormément*) j'ai fait une *impression écran* et ça donne ça :
Voir la pièce jointe 15982

j'espère quelle est assez nette pour que vous puissiez voir mon problème... en fait dans la barre dessuite à gauche du lundi je n'ai pas d'horaires .... juste des ".sam" je ne pensse pas que cela soit réellement un bug je pensse juste que c'est qq'chose de mal paramétré mais je suis allé dans préférence et je n'ai rien trouvé.
Vous pouvez remarquer aussi que j'ai une tache "1" à 19h30 et une autre tache "2" située *après* la tache "1" à 19h15 !!! c'est vraiment bizarre ... J'espère que cette impression écran pourra éviter un dialogue de sourd d'autant plus que je vien juste de débarquer sur Mac et que c'est pas trop facille pour moi...
Je vous remercie Mille fois en espérant une réponse de votre part...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

ca te fait pareil sur toutes les sessions (comptes utilisateurs)?
c'est important

 et je me demande encore pourquoi tu t'es collé dans 2 sujets  parlant de totalement  autre chose  plutôt que de créer un sujet sur ce probleme (qui semble un bug leopard inédit)
c'est marrant d'habitude c'est l'inverse , les nouveaux créent des sujets alors que c'est déjà traité ailleurs
Et toi tu ne crées pas,  ici non seulement ca n'a rien à voir avec les 2 sujets où tu as posté mais ca semble une étrangeté inédite!
Pas vue sur macg
( du coup c'est pile dans le cas où ca merite un fil)

là je ne sais pas si des leopardiens vont passer 
patience


----------

